# Timex Electrical Repairs



## EddyW (Feb 13, 2010)

Hello,

I have a few Timex electronic watches and all with the same problem.

The circuit boards are snapped, (in the same place,through the screw hole at the balance end) by what I suspect is an over tightening of the screw

Are the boards repairable ?. or,

Are they available ?.

I also have a Caravel and the same question applies,

A browse of the electric section did not cover the point but was a fascinating read.

I have a feeling I already know the answer, But live in hope !

Thanks for any help.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi Eddy, you could try a post over on the Ticka Forum, some of the guys there may have NOS boards - I take it you don't mean Quartz or SSQ models when you say electronics. That's a diff question entirely :to_become_senile:

Link to Ticka Forum


----------



## EddyW (Feb 13, 2010)

mel said:


> Hi Eddy, you could try a post over on the Ticka Forum, some of the guys there may have NOS boards - I take it you don't mean Quartz or SSQ models when you say electronics. That's a diff question entirely :to_become_senile:
> 
> Link to Ticka Forum


Hi Mel.

I definitely mean electronic not quartz.

You know the type I mean, they look like they have 2 balance springs and radio gubbins to the side.

I will have a look on the ticka forum and see what happens.

cheers I will crack open my fathers day bottle of Glenmorangie and take my time over yours.


----------

